# Mountain Lion



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

Accomplished one of the most awesome hunts of a lifetime.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats. Great looking cat.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

That's a big kitty. Congrats. How you gonna mount it? Rug with head mount would be cool.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Dang!!!!

Awesome trophy!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I always look up in the trees when I hunt, hoping to see one one day. Congrats


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Cat Mount*

I'm going to do a full body mount with a mountain scene with the cat coming down in a semi sneak pose. David Verrips with Authentic Trophies Taxidermy will be doing the mount, I'm sure we will come up with a nice scene including snow.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cool. On my list of hunts!


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

When you have the time, I bet I'm not the only one that would love a narrative of that hunt. Congratulations!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

deleonl said:


> I'm going to do a full body mount with a mountain scene with the cat coming down in a semi sneak pose. David Verrips with Authentic Trophies Taxidermy will be doing the mount, I'm sure we will come up with a nice scene including snow.


WoW! That will be nice. Post up when its done. I know it will take awhile but I'd love to see it mounted.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys appreciate the good comments, I feel like I've got one up on mother natures to predator.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*exactly*



mrau said:


> When you have the time, I bet I'm not the only one that would love a narrative of that hunt. Congratulations!


I will sign up for that read!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Dang! That sucker is huge. Congrats.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Where were you? Big cat!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That is one huge cat. Congrats.
If you say you were in Montana or Wyoming then good for you for saving some elk. If you say you were in California then bad on you for saving some libs.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome man! I'm jealous!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jalapeno stuffed bacon wrapped cougar tenderloin...Mmmmm!


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

You got that right bobby, when I was on trek up the side of that mountain I was pretty pumped, the first time that cat looks you eye to eye you don't quite feel as tough as you would think. Then that's when it really sets in and the appreciation of such elusive and beautiful animal is felt. Yes there was a lot of emotion after that kill shot, one I did it with the first deer rifle my grandfather gave me over 30 yrs ago and he no longer lives and two I was able to do so and blessed with good health. So for that comment ( Whats the purpose? ) now you know my purpose maybe try twitter or something like that, if you don't understand why we hunt and fish then maybe this ain't your site. Thanks guys and gals !!!!


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

I was up in Durango Colorado with Coyote Outfitters awesome guys to hunt with and very good people.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

deleonl said:


> I was up in Durango Colorado with Coyote Outfitters awesome guys to hunt with and very good people.


Congrats!

I called in/shot my first bobcat a few weeks ago...and strange as it may seem, I was more excited with that trophy than anything I have shot in a long time. I can only imagine the emotion from a cat of that size!

Beautiful cat!!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice cat, congrats!


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.aws.vcn.com/mountain_lion_fact_sheet.html


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Does cat taste like chicken? Just curious.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful animal, congrats!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Durango is a beautiful place!


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Congrats Deleoni, fine trophy!


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice Cat!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

YakSerious said:


> http://www.aws.vcn.com/mountain_lion_fact_sheet.html


Thanks. That was interesting.

Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats! Do that type thing while you are young and strong. There is no way I could do that now.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Good hunt thanks for the post.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

A buddy of mine from up north is a very avid hunter, and has been fortunate enough to hunt over much of the US, Canada, and Africa. Many, many successful hunts and one of his all time favorites was his mountain lion hunt.

He felt that his cat hunt was similar some other high altitude hunts, for mountain goats, sheep and tree line elk. Many of the memories revolve around the hardships just getting to the quarry. The final second of the hunt is just a small part of the quest.

It's one of those things in life, that you would have to experience personally to appreciate fully, the intensity involved in the hunt.

I can sense that intensity in the OP's posts and my buddies recollections of his hunt.

Here is his cat from Colorado:


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

deleonl said:


> I'm going to do a full body mount with a mountain scene with the cat coming down in a semi sneak pose. David Verrips with Authentic Trophies Taxidermy will be doing the mount, I'm sure we will come up with a nice scene including snow.


Congrats on a great trophy - jealous of you and of David for getting to mount it!!

WT


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Big congrats on the cat


........................................................................................................................................................................................................


You can really figure out who the D-bags are in a thread like this. On a fishing web site none the less, kinda makes you wonder why they fish?


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice cat! Congrats!! would have loved to be there for sure.Great pics on the other threads of the kitty as well,thanks for sharing.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This fellow just harvested a trophy of a lifetime, there are obviously some who oppose killing these animals. Remember folks these are predators, deadly predators!!

Again, congrats on the fine kill!!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Sweet ! Congrats!


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice cat !! I lived in new mexico for 10 years we lost calves, chickens and goats to the cats that would get brave and come down out of the mountains.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Big Cat*

The only thing more exciting would be getting 5 of them on one trip with a flounder gig at Rollover Pass in December with Brad Luby as your guide!

That's an awesome animal, congrats on the nice hunt!

Gater


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

gater said:


> The only thing more exciting would be getting 5 of them on one trip with a flounder gig at Rollover Pass in December with Brad Luby as your guide!
> 
> That's an awesome animal, congrats on the nice hunt!
> 
> Gater


for the right price...arrangements can be made.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

WildThings said:


> jealous of you and of David for getting to mount it!!
> 
> Please...No pics of you & David mounting it.


----------

